# &

## Tiramisu

,    .      ,  "" .     .             ,   ,   ,  - ( ,   ).   ,  -   .     ? ,  ?  ?

----------


## Karen

.   ,     .     .

----------


## Tiramisu

> 

  .    .

----------


## 2

1.    -  .  . 
2.      .  
3.     
 :)

----------


## Enter

*      ?*
   ,      .        .           .  ,       ,       .      ,       .  ,      .           ,       .     ,   .     .   nesvizh.by

----------


## Tiramisu

> 3.

       "".      ,     .   

> ,       .

    .    ,       .   .    .

----------


## Enter

> .    ,       .   .    .

   ,      )

----------


## Tiramisu

*Enter*,  : ,   ..?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> Enter,  : ,   ..?

          ,   )

----------


## Karen

> ,      )

       , ,    .      ,  ,  .      ,        .

----------


## Pentax

""    ,    . ,     (  ).

----------


## Enter

> , ,    .      ,  ,  .      ,        .

  ,         )

----------


## Karen

> 

          ?   .   

> ,         )

          ,    .

----------


## Enter

> ?

  ,    ,   "  ".   

> ,    .

      ,     )

----------


## Karen

> ,     )

            !

----------


## Tiramisu

> ,         )

      .      .   

> ""    ,    . ,     (  ).

        ,     - .

----------


## Enter

> !

   !  "    ".    ,     ,    ...   

> ,     - .

  ,  .

----------


## Tiramisu

.

----------


## Pentax

> ,     - .

       .   

> .

    ,   ""  ,       ,      .

----------


## Enter

> .

  ,  ,  , ,         , .    ,           .     ...       " "?: 
   - ,     .      . ,   ,      ,     ,     .       .      .       ( ,     ),     ,      .     , ?       ,    . 
    ,    .  -  .         .  -       ,  ,  ,           .        ,   -  ,    ,         .    ,  .

----------


## Karen

*Enter*,     .    .      .        .

----------


## Tiramisu

-   .

----------


## Karen

> -   .

       ?   ?    !     .

----------

/,       "  ")

----------


## Pentax

,   ))
     ,    .     ))

----------


## Karen

> /,       "  ")

          ?     ,   100% .   

> ,   ))
>        .     ))

        .       .    .       ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

,    ,    )))

----------


## Karen

> ,    ,    )))

      ?         ,    ,       ?       ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ?

   ,     .   .

----------


## andy

> ,     .   .

----------


## Karen

> 

     ,  !  *andy*,    .     ,   .

----------


## andy

> , ** !  *andy*,    .     ,   .

   

> ,**   .   .

  ,   !
..   ,     ""   **:      
!   ?
 ?!   !

----------


## Sky

,     naked ))

----------


## Karen

> ..   ,     ""

       ,  " " ?

----------


## andy

> ,  " " ?

  "...     ..."

----------


## Karen

> "...     ..."

  ""

----------


## andy

> ""

  !  ,            ""

----------


## Karen

> !  ,            ""

      !     !

----------


## andy

> !     !

  *""*,  !   ?!

----------


## Karen

*andy*,     ""   .    .

----------


## andy

> *andy*,     ""   .    .

   ?  , ...

----------


## Karen

> ?  , ...

  ,   . !       --. 100  .

----------


## andy

> ,   . !       --. 100  .

    100  ? , ,    ,  ,        ,     -    .   ,   ,   .

----------


## Karen

> 100  ? , ,    ,  ,        ,     -    .   ,   ,   .

     ,    ?  ?

----------


## vladd

,     .
  .

----------


## Karen

> ,     .
>   .

   . .   --     !

----------


## andy

> ,    ?  ?

  ,     .

----------


## Tiramisu

> --     !

    
   :    ,    ,    ,     ,      .

----------


## 2

> ,   ))
>      ,    .    ))

      .   -    :)   

> ,     naked ))

      ,         )

----------


## Tiramisu

> ,    .    ))

     .   ,      -    .  ""       .  ,   ,      ,    . 
 ???

----------


## 2

> .   ,      -    .  ""       .  ,   ,      ,    . 
>  ???

     .  .      "".  ))   ,          . .     USB,   ()      ))).

----------


## Tiramisu

> USB,   ()      ))).

   
      ))).

----------


## AlexDS

> ))).

   ""        ...      ...

----------


## Karen

> ""        ...      ...

         ?   

> ()      ))).

           ?    ?  -  - ?

----------


## 2

*Karen*,     , .      ,   .      , , . 
       .      ().      ()       .   ,  ,  .. 
  - ,       .  *Tiramisu*   ,      ,  ,   ,     ?

----------


## Tiramisu

> ""        ...      ...

     ?    

> ?

  ,      .   

> ?

  ,      .   

> *Tiramisu*   ,      ,  ,   ,     ?

     ))).

----------


## AlexDS

> ?

  ... , ...
   ,  ...  ...   .

----------


## Tiramisu

> ... , ...

     -      , .     ,  .      ,         .       ,   .   *AlexDS*,     .          .    : 
-      ?
-   .
-    ?
- ???
-   - . 
, ,     .     .       ?   ,   .    ?  
!     .        .

----------


## AlexDS

> !     .        .

         ...    "  ".   .
   ... ,       ,      ?    " "?

----------


## Tiramisu

> ,       ,      ?    " "?

   ?   .  *AlexDS*,      ,       ?

----------


## AlexDS

> ?   .  *AlexDS*,      ,       ?

          . 
..            ""  "  "...        .

----------


## Tiramisu

,    -     .    ,     .    ,        .    .

----------


## andy

> *   -      , .     ,  .      ,         .       ,   .*

        ,         !

----------


## Karen

> ,         !

     ?

----------


## vladd

" !" ()

----------


## Tiramisu

> 

    ?   .

----------


## andy

> ?   .

  ,   ,      .                    ( , ** )               
   "  ",    ?

----------


## Tiramisu

> "  ",    ?

     .     

> "  ",    ?

   -  ,    (-),     .   

> 

       :   ,   , ,  .      ... ?  ,    ?  .

----------


## andy

> .    
>  -  ,  **  (-),     .  
>      :   ,   , ,  .      ... ?  ,    ?  .

  
"-"         ,   , , ,           
.. "**"  ,   -          " !"    ,

----------


## Tiramisu

> , , ,

     .      ?    ,    .   .     .    ,   , -  .   -   , ,   ..,    .  
  ))).

----------

,      , ,      ,  ?    ?

----------


## Karen

> ,      , ,      ,  ?    ?

   -   .

----------


## Tiramisu

> ,      , ,      ,  ?    ?

        .  ,  .

----------

> .  ,  .

       ( )     - ,     .  ,  ,

----------


## Tiramisu

> ,  ,

   ... 
          ,    .   :  ,      .     .. ,    .  
          ,   ,      ,    .  ,       .  ,     ...

----------


## Ihor

> *   .      ?* .

          -   ,

----------


## vladd

.
 ,    "" ,      ""    " ".
 ""   " ",    (     ).

----------

